# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Нужен мастер по ремонту видеомагнитофонов.

## клад

Нужен мастер по ремонту видеомагнитофонов. Кто знает...просьба поделиться контактом.
 т. 0930365279

----------

